# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  صورة خلابــة من سودانا الحبيب

## سمل ودالولياب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:.../Default_3.wmv

----------


## سمل ودالولياب



----------


## سمل ودالولياب



----------


## سمل ودالولياب



----------


## milly

اول مرة بشوف صور للسوادان ..بلد حلو وناسه احلا 
عجبتني هذة الصورة

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

تشكرى  كل عام وانتى بالف خير

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أخى العزيز
الصور غاية فى الروعة والجمال
بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك
أتمنى نشوف الجمال ده دايما
ويارب ما تحرمنا من وجودك وسط اهلك

----------


## saladino

جميلة جدا
ارض الخير 

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله اول مرة اشوف صور للسودان 

مكنتش متخيلاه كده خالص صراحة بس ما شاء الله جميلة خالص

تسلم ايدك

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

شاكرين ومقدرين على مداخلتكم العنيقة بصفحتى

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

اغنية نوبية اسمر الونا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9u-B...elated&search=

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

اغنية حلووووووووووووووة محمد وردى
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uWLufGGRY...elated&search=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZaSHmsvCD...elated&search=

----------


## سمل ودالولياب



----------


## سمل ودالولياب

فهل يوجد تعليكم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



 هلالا بك اخوى الحبيب سمل السودانى 

ما شاء الله عليك عرضت صور جميلة بل رائعة لبلدنا الحبيب السودان 

والذى لا يعرضه الاعلام الا فى صور دارفور والمجاعات 

هكذا تكون السودان الجميلة 

دمت بخير وسعادة اخوى 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ritehqZpfNg&NR
أشرف العسل مرودك جميل وسودانا جميل  حماك يا سودان 
اكرر الشكر على التشجيع

----------


## kmmmoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

شكرا جزيلا لكم على مرودكم الطيبة

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

السودان الجديد شاهدو يا عالم

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0buOXnj0Gd8&NR

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

http://www.jazeeraklyb.com/vb/showth...ed=1#post14983

----------

